# Router, Print Server et al. (was: Lorraine)



## ld50 (Feb 15, 2006)

I just bought a new imac G5 with the intel chip.  I have a windows network with a netgear wireless router.  Both PC's are desktops and connected to the router using cables.  I have added a netgear print server ps121 which is also connected to the router with a cable. It has its own ip address and both desktops and one pc laptop can connect and print easily.  My imac g5 cna connect wireless to the router but cannot print to the print server.  I can see the network, have put in the ip address but cannot find the printer on the printer list.  I connected the printer and downloaded the print drivers to the imac and had it print directly so I know that works.  Any ideas.  Lorraine


----------



## fryke (Feb 15, 2006)

(Please use a description of your problem as the thread title, not your name. I've changed the thread title a little.)


----------



## gsahli (Feb 15, 2006)

Lorraine,
Please tell us what printer. The drivers are the biggest hassle, because most non-postscript drivers are for USB only - not like drivers on the PCs.


----------



## rossasaurus (Feb 19, 2006)

If you have an older Apple printer, it may require Appletalk, and not all Network equipt. recognizes the protocol.


----------



## paatkinson (Jun 5, 2006)

I have a new macbook and an existing windoows XP desktop. I have a netgear PS121 print server connected through a US Robotice wireless router. I also have a canon IP6000 connected to the router. This works perfectly from the windows desktop. Does anyone know how to make it work with the apple?. I am new to apple and am struggling a bit. If I go into the network I can see the router but thats as far as I can get.


----------



## gsahli (Jun 5, 2006)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=255207&highlight=ps121

You need to read your print server manual carefully and decide what comm protocols are supported. If using LPD or IPP, you need to enter the device-specific queue name from the manual in the OS X Printer Setup Utility.

You'll need to buy a CUPS driver from www.printfab.net. It's the only way to do network printing with your model printer.


----------



## paatkinson (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks for your speedy reply, ill try the driver you have suggested.


----------



## balaji (Jun 5, 2006)

Dear All,

I run Mac OS X 10.3.9 Server. I have printers which I have shared on the network using Server Admin Print Server tool. Everything was working fine until the past few days. Clicking on START in the Server Admin does not start the print server. I tried starting it from the command line and even that does not work.

Here is what I get in the command line:-

{machinename}:/etc {username}$ sudo serveradmin start print
print:command = "setState"
print:state = "STOPPED"
print:status = 0
{machinename}:/etc {username}$

This is what is there in the Server Admin's Watchdog event log:-

2006-06-05 16:17:49 EDT Started child "/usr/sbin/PasswordService" as pid 268.
2006-06-05 16:17:49 EDT Started child "/usr/sbin/PrintServiceMonitor"
as pid 269.
2006-06-05 16:17:49 EDT Started child "/usr/libexec/postfix/master" as pid 270.
2006-06-05 16:17:49 EDT Started child
"/usr/share/servermgrd/bundles/servermgr_appserver.bundle/Contents/Resources/run.sh"
as pid 271.
2006-06-05 16:17:49 EDT Automatic reboot timer enabled.
2006-06-05 16:17:54 EDT Reaped child process 269
("/usr/sbin/PrintServiceMonitor"); quit with exit status 36.
2006-06-05 16:17:54 EDT Process "/usr/sbin/PrintServiceMonitor"
respawning too rapidly!

If anyone know what is happening, please enlighten me. I am guessing it is due to the security update I installed recently.

Please advise.

Thanks,
Balaji


----------

